# beer kits



## larry (Jan 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever made a beer that is close in taste and looks to bud,bud light,coors,coors light?


----------



## cpfan (Jan 3, 2010)

Considering that I don't really like any of those choices...no.

However, I'm told that the Brewhouse Canadian Light Lager is similar to the lights, and their American Premium Lager is similar to the regulars (a few people have actually said better than).

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2010)

There are some that are geered towards that but none come that close that I have tasted. rememeber that those beers are lagers and need to be fermented at cold temps like in a fridge and use lager yeast. To my knowledge, no kit comes with lager teast although you could switch the yeast and lager it to get it closer. I have never treid to match a Bud cause I really dont like Bud or the beers that resemble anything like that, doesnt mean I dont like what they are though.


----------



## larry (Jan 3, 2010)

OK thanks guys.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Larry,

It'll probably cost you more to make 2 cases (5 gallons) of Bud Light than to buy it in the store. That's going to be one of the major reasons you won't easily find a clone recipe.

The other reason is that they aren't very good beers... so most people will try to make a true pilsener rather than one of the cheap/inferior BMC versions.


----------



## Malkore (Jan 4, 2010)

TheTooth said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> It'll probably cost you more to make 2 cases (5 gallons) of Bud Light than to buy it in the store. That's going to be one of the major reasons you won't easily find a clone recipe.



very true. most will only brew an American Light Lager as a challenge, because it is difficult to get the ultra low body, right flavor, and not too bitter/hoppy beer. You have to use corn and rice adjuncts, lager properly...and in the end it costs more than a case of bud. I know many homebrewers brew because its cheaper than the $1 a bottle (or more) price of commercial micro/nano brews.


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2010)

Bed, Bath, and Beyond has Mr. Beer Kits 50% off right now. That would be your best bet, honestly.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2010)

NO!!!!!!! Dont waste your money on 1 of those!


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 4, 2010)

Wade E said:


> NO!!!!!!! Dont waste your money on 1 of those!



+1... they are terrible.


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2010)

Of course they probably are (I've never brewed or tasted one). He asked for a BMC clone...


----------



## smurfe (Jan 5, 2010)

If you have lager capabilities try one of the American Light Lager kits with a lager yeast. It will be more flavorful than a mass produced beer but close to what you are expecting.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 5, 2010)

Mike said:


> Of course they probably are (I've never brewed or tasted one). He asked for a BMC clone...



Good point... maybe it would work.


----------

